# Links, I want links...Post 'em



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking for links to slot sites, i.e. track sites, pics of tracks...you get my drift, don't you?...:freak:

I had a bunch on my old comp. but have since lost them.

I want to see some totally awsome tracks...:thumbsup:


BTW, HO! and Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here ya go, CG!
Happy holidays! :thumbsup:

http://www.xp77.com/ho/links/a_b.htm


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/slot_cars.htm

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/slotcars.html

http://www.wizzardho.com/

http://www.scaleauto.com/

http://www.tjets.com/

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/

http://www.modelmho.com/access.html

http://www.slotprospeedway.com/

http://www.toyracecars.com/

http://www.slotcarsdirect.co.uk/index.htm

http://www.ncphobbies.com/164slotcar.html

http://www.gohoracing.com/

http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/home.html

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/

http://www.scaleautoracing.com/

http://www.oldweirdherald.com/

http://howorld.fsmra.com/pages/pageone.html

http://www.hellonwheels8.com/

http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/

Merry Merry.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.brshobbies.com

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.ab-charles.com/slotcars/


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*links*

here is a link to some cool tracks !

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=12690

here is my links page

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?showtopic=2&st=0&#last


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

DVS Just wondering how running t-jets and g-jets has been working for you guys in bringing new people into the hobby?


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

neorules said:


> DVS Just wondering how running t-jets and g-jets has been working for you guys in bringing new people into the hobby?


well to tell you the truth it has not really made a difference at all. we still have the same amount of local guys. the two Chicago clubs to our north run one of each and we have had a few of those guys race with us. we have also been to there races. usually the new guys really like t-jets but get spooked when everyone says you actually have to work on these cars to get them as fast as everyone else car. as for g-jets i never have had anyone say a bad thing about them. 

here lately i have started a new approach to getting new racers, it is with a kids race series at the local hobby shop. the first race went pretty good we had about 14 kids and a bunch of adults getting involved so maybe after the series we can get some more kids racing more frequently.

check out the kids race link.

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=26374

illinois racing!

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Those kids look very happy...*

TEAM D.V.S.

That was a great video of the kids racing! Our local Hobby store did the same for us as kids. Always think of how much fun we had with our AFX and Tyco cars back in the 70s....Yeah! 

Bob...just a big kid now...zilla


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

This ones good.
http://www.slotmonsters.com/slotlinks/links.asp

These too.

http://www.oldslotracer.com/sitebuilder/images/dscn6159-558x417.jpg

http://www.rallislot.com/News2008.htm

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/scenery_demether.htm

And this is just way cool!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=111


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Links*

I have a links page on my website...

www.marioncountyraceway.com

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok these are all good, but I remember a site that was mainly all track lay-outs.

Lets see some sites of track lay-outs, PLEASE!!!

Btw, thanks for the input...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Do you Yahoo?*

With a basic yahoo or google search you might find some items of interest that you hadn't even asked for or even some of your old favorites you used to have book marked...

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...=ho+slot+cars+layout+design&fr=fptb-&ei=UTF-8

... the following 2 web pages were found with the search terms above...

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Design.html

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/freelay.jsp

Anyway you slice it, it's going to take time to rebuild your links, but with all these suggestions it looks like your off to a good start. Good luck. nd


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's mine... hope it helps! 

slot car general stuff:
http://members.aol.com/hifisapien/slotcars.htm
http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/articles.htm
http://www.cet.com/~crtoys/slots.htm
http://www.fantasyworldhobbies.com/index.asp
http://www.fauxtoys.com/fascar/index.html
http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/html/
http://www.hoslotcars.com/slotcars.html
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html
http://howorld.fsmra.com/pages/pageone.html
http://www.homeracingworld.com/
http://www.horacepro.com/
http://www.mgussin.freeuk.com/LarryShephardSilongei/silongei.htm
http://www.mahorkc.com/
http://www.xp77.com/ho/
http://www.mrconey.com/
http://www.modelmho.com/
http://www.nu-rora.net/
http://www.oldweirdherald.com/
http://www.professormotor.com/
http://www.raceaslot.com/index.html
http://www.reddevilraceway.com/
http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/SRE-1.htm
http://www.slotcarcorner.com/
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/
http://slotcarnews.blogspot.com/
http://webguys.org/ficus/slotcar/introduction.html
http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/hoofdframe.html
http://www.gregorybraun.com/
http://members.aol.com/steveselby/
http://www.trackhobbies.com/
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/index.html
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tech/LEDTower/ledtower.html
http://www.vroomvroomhobbies.com/
http://justwaterheaters.com.hosting.domaindirect.com/stickers/htmls/carlist.html
http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/
http://www.racelinecentral.com/Decals.html
http://www.sfhora.org/home.html
http://www.g3championships.com/
http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp

track stuff:
http://www.bradstracks.com/
http://www.punkjob.com/DS300/
http://www.dunlapmotorplex.com/
http://www.fulltiltspeedways.com/
http://www.slotcartracks.net/index.html
http://www.citizensoldier.org/driversstations101.html
http://users.skynet.be/bk274532/
http://home.eznet.net/~maxtrax/
http://slotcars.carlsoncomputers.com/Store/laptiming/TrackSensors.asp
http://www.slotrace.com/
http://www.slottrak.com/
http://www.trackmateracing.com/
http://www.racelinecentral.com/Decals.html
http://www.teamnovak.com/tech_info/how_to/solder/index.html
http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/index.html
http://www.f1specialties.com/main/racetrack/racetrack.html
http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html

slot car parts:
http://www.slotcars.org/hodra/ag&g.htm
http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/
http://www.bradstracks.com/index.html
http://www.bat-jet.com/index.html
http://budshocars.com/
http://www.autotrend.com/
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/
http://www.radicaldecals.com/
http://www.difalcoonline.com/
http://www.geocities.com/drmiler/index.html
http://www.gofastest.com/dr/
http://www.slotcar.itgo.com/
http://dunlapmotorplex.com/
http://stores.ebay.com/Slotfathers-Slot-Cars-and-Parts
http://www.fandangoracing.com/
http://www.franktheracer.com/
http://www.lubeshop.mahorkc.com/
http://www.gohoracing.com/
http://www.gregsgarage.itgo.com/
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html
http://www.tracktape.com/
http://www.holeshotpainting.com/
http://www.hopitstop.com/pitroad/index.php
http://www.jandsho.com/
http://www.jaghobbies.com/
http://www.jaygeeracing.com/
http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/JW.HTM
http://www.kensclassicslots.com/default.asp
http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/
http://www.tjets.com/
http://www.mascr.com/
http://www.moonstonebodies.com/
http://www.ncphobbies.com/
http://www.nu-rora.net/
http://www.on-slot.com/storefront/
http://on-slot.com/products.htm
http://www.parmapse.com/
http://www.toybaron2.com/tycoparts.htm
http://members.optushome.com.au/pattosplace/home.html
http://home.earthlink.net/~svpkal97/
http://www.rabbitracing.com/Home_Page.html
http://www.radtrax.net/
http://www.riggenho.com/
http://www.roadracereplicas.com/
http://weirdjack.com/
http://www.roadrageho.9f.com/
http://rt-ho.com/
http://www.scaleauto.com/
http://www.scaleengineering.com/index.html
http://www.slotcartools.com/
http://www.slotcarinnovations.com/
http://www.slotprospeedway.com/
http://www.slots-n-stuff.com/
http://slottech.net/default.aspx
http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/SlotTronics/SlotTronics.htm
http://www.supertires.com/
http://www.thirdeyetechnology.net/
http://home.rochester.rr.com/thunderboyz/
http://www.thunderslicks.com/
http://www.tkstjets.com/index.htm
http://www.xp77.com/hiester/
http://www.toybaron2.com/index.php
http://www.whiteysslotcarboxes.com/
http://www.wizzardho.com/
http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/M-Magic/Magic-1.htm
http://whodatslotbox.com/index.php
http://home.earthlink.net/~amg_bodies/
http://www.132slotcar.us/
http://etgrip.com/index.html
http://www.zoominmotorsports.com/
http://www.professormotor.com/
http://www.hobbylinc.com/index.htm
http://www.geocities.com/holeshot101/
http://www.slotcarsite.net/
http://www.ovaltekengineering.com/slotrev/

t-jet stuff:
http://www.kc-jets.mahorkc.com/
http://blake.prohosting.com/horacer/fraytesting.html
http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/06fraytire.html
http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/fraycar.html
http://bat-jet.com/webspot/fraycar06.html
http://www.geocities.com/[email protected]/
http://frhoracing.com/
http://www.tjets.com/
http://www.freewebs.com/oogan/
http://www.tm427dragbodies.com/index.html
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/plugins/p2_news/printarticle.php?p2_articleid=372


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeeeez, you west coasters are most definately the link masters!!! Wow Marty!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Jeeeez, you west coasters are most definately the link masters!!! Wow Marty!!


What UtherJoe said....woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I may have a problem, I'm checking into it....


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

martybauer31 said:


> Yeah, I may have a problem, I'm checking into it....


Nope, Dr. Hutt pronounces you to be a perfectly normal slot head. How can you effeciently drool all over cool slot stuff on the net if you don't have the sites bookmarked? Anything else would be a waste of time. Take two tequila (voume may vary) and call me in the morning.

:drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::hat::freak::dude:

Hutt's practice Deming's Principles of Quality which lead to incredible, gonzo mega-effeciency. (Well, OK, they do it because they have to take the classes in order to keep their jobs and buy slot stuff...)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You want more links?....*

What???... they're links. nd


----------

